# Rezept für Schwarzmaulöl?



## Sonnenblume061185 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

kann mir jemand hier sagen bei welchem Alchi Lehrer ich das Rezept für Schwarzmaulöl bekomme? (Horde) 

Ich suche jetzt schon seit längerem danach und bin schon bei Stufe 140. Hab schon heraus finden können, dass es ein 80er Rezept sein soll. 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Würd mich sehr freuen!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dark_Lady (10. Dezember 2009)

schwarzmaulöl ist nen Lowie-Rezept, das kann selbst mein 12er Alchi-Twink schon, gibts ganz normal bei jedem lehrer zu lernen.


----------



## Sonnenblume061185 (10. Dezember 2009)

okay danke^^ muss ich wohl nochmal nachschaun!!!!


----------



## Dagonzo (10. Dezember 2009)

Hättest du vielleicht vorher schon mal tun sollen.


----------

